

How Airbnb scaled to 24/7 support (including phone) in 1 month - evanhamilton
http://www.uservoice.com/blog/entries/how-airbnb-scaled-to-24-7-support-in-one-month/

======
blahedo
> _"Within one month, Airbnb had 24/7 support up and running. 8 months later,
> the system is running smoothly...."_

Implied: there were some rocky bits in the intervening 7 months.

I'd love to hear about those! This certainly isn't a judgement on their
success---scaling to 24/7 in a month is impressive even if there remained bugs
to work out. (It's also not a judgement of the OP, which explained what it set
out to explain, i.e. the initial one month.) So I guess, consider this a
request for an interesting follow-up post. :)

~~~
evanhamilton
I wasn't necessarily trying to imply that, though I'm sure it is true. :)

Based on what they told me, it sounds like the scheduling was the hardest
part. Second hardest was probably finding the right phone system that worked
perfectly for them.

If you have any specific questions, I recommend you tweet
<http://twitter.com/jessemaan> directly...I'm sure she'd be happy to answer if
she can!

------
mountaineer
Would love some more technical details, in particular about the "fancy" phone
system. I was expecting some useful information based on the title.

~~~
evanhamilton
Sorry about that, I guess I was more interested in the process! :) You should
ping <http://twitter.com/jessemaan> about the system...I'm sure she'd be happy
to share.

------
jeremyis
I wish Heroku would do this :)

~~~
harshreality
I wish Google would do this.

~~~
casca
If offering support was in any way required for Google's business model, they
would consider it.

As it's not it would only be a waste of time as people calling as Google
"customers" would ask about their search difficulties or Gmail formatting
concerns.

